# Festplatte wird falsch erkannt



## TraphiX (17. April 2006)

moin leutz,

ich hab hier ne Festplatte, die im Bios die richtige Größe hat aber unter windows (nach dem formatieren) 13GB weniger aufweist.

Was kann ich tun damit sie wieder richtig erkannt wird ?

vielen Dank


----------



## Dr Dau (18. April 2006)

Hallo!

Wenn es sich um eine grosse Festplatte handelt, ist dieser "Verlust" normal.
Alle Festplatten haben nach dem formatieren weniger Platz zur Verfügung.

Diese Verlustgrösse gibt es selbst bei Disketten, nur beträgt dort der Verlust natürlich nicht 13 GB  ..... vor dem formatieren sind es 1,44 MB, hinterher nur noch 1,38 MB.

Dieses näher zu erklären wird mir dann aber zu technisch. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

